# Pascagoula kids having fun



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Well this trip was all about taking the kids (my son Kelton,nephew Bryce and neice Avery)

well their grandpa came with us..as well as their Dad...and Grandpa got a nice Snapper...their dad helped me with rigging...Good job Terry...........all in all a great day with the kids was had!!









left the dock at 11:15a.m and was back to the house by 3:45 pm....kids caught alot of fish and we managed a 6 person limit of snapper and a 26 in gag,and a nice trigger.....good day was had....them kids had fun!!!!


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

where you catch them


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

:bowdown:clap


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice little box of fish Bluffman


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *redneck911 (6/7/2009)*where you catch them


9 miles south of peti bois island


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I KNOW the kids had a blast!!! :clap :letsdrink


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

thanks i went saturday out to the rigs and cought nothing but small ones didn't catch any keepers that was my first time ever to go to the rigs but it won't be my last


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *redneck911 (6/8/2009)*thanks i went saturday out to the rigs and cought nothing but small ones didn't catch any keepers that was my first time ever to go to the rigs but it won't be my last


where did you leave from??


----------

